

Show HN: Animated bubble charts (bubblecharts.js) - hirak99
http://randomexperiment.com/experiments/javascript/bubblecharts/timeplot.html

======
faycalz
I like the animation, it's an interesting way to show time series. If I were
you, I would explore opportunities to build animated charts of all types
(there's a challenge in the axis animation, to keep it smooth so viewers can
make comparison between past and present without effort).

~~~
hirak99
Thanks - that's actually a pretty good idea. With the base structure already
needed for the bubble charts - animations, drawing axes, etc., it is not gonna
be too difficult to extend this to other chart types.

May be when I get some spare time - I will put it into this.

------
hirak99
The idea came from here -
[http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_y...](http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_you_ve_ever_seen?language=en)

This was my first major project on javascript... I am not a developer by
profession. What do you guys think?

